

A Short Guide to the Internet’s Biggest Enemies - danso
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/03/short-guide-internets-biggest-enemies

======
SilkRoadie
I find the write up for the United Kingdom interesting..

1\. Spying - indefensible..

2\. Terrorism laws to go after journalists - What does this have to do with
the internet? I wonder what this was referencing. If it is stopping Greenwalds
partner at the airport.. I fail to see what is wrong with stopping someone
trying to smuggle national secrets out of the country.. it sounds like a
person who needs to be stopped reguardless of occupation.

3\. "Porn Filter" \- The main problem with the filter is that it isn't a porn
filter, it is an "objectional website" filter. It is a great example of the
Government nannying its population. The filter should be opt-in rather than
opt-out. I think calling it anti-Internet is a bit of stretch... The fact you
can opt out though is obviously a good thing. Personally I don't mind it's
existance. I can see it's use especially in helping protect children from
adult content which is so easily accessed.

Sure. The UK should be on the list for Spying. The rest seem's a lot like
padding.

~~~
cs02rm0
_2\. Terrorism laws to go after journalists - What does this have to do with
the internet? I wonder what this was referencing. If it is stopping Greenwalds
partner at the airport.. I fail to see what is wrong with stopping someone
trying to smuggle national secrets out of the country.. it sounds like a
person who needs to be stopped reguardless of occupation._

Possibly something to do with government employees turning up at the Guardian
and destroying some hard disks.

As for the "porn" filter, I definitely think censoring parts of the internet
is anti-internet. Yes you can opt out, but who wants to be on a leaked list of
self-confessed wankers?

------
geekam
I can write about India a little -

The freedom of speech in India was never at its best to begin with. Libel and
blasphemy laws in India basically allow anyone to be shut up. It is not that
Indians are losing freedom-of-speech, it is that they never had most of it, to
begin with.

Indian government has been pressurizing Google, Facebook, Twitter etc. to
preemptively clear messages that are not in line with blasphemy laws.

A 21 year old is arrested for updating her facebook status and so the girl who
"liked" it. See [http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/21-year-old-girl-
he...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/21-year-old-girl-held-for-
Facebook-post-questioning-Mumbais-Bal-Thackeray-
shutdown/articleshow/17276979.cms)

To change anything in India for better, you have to sacrifice your family and
your life. It is tough to challenge politicians with or without power in
almost all cases. They are rich and have the strongest of connections.

------
girvo
I'm not going to lie... reading that list (and I agree with a lot of it) just
makes me sad. I honestly don't know whether we can tackle that many large,
important countries. Sure, they're a democracy, but it seems that those who
care about this specific type of freedom aren't a majority...

I guess educating those around us and exercising our right to vote and protest
(the latter is also coming under fire, at least here in Australia; while the
reasoning behind the new law in Melbourne is a sound one, it will have ripple
effects and abuse potential. Hell, just look at Queensland where I live back
when Joh Bjelke-Petersen violently breaking up peaceful protests in 1971!) and
attempt to turn the tide.

------
trevoragilbert
"The UK also joins countries like Ethiopia and Morocco in using terrorism laws
to go after journalists."

You can't vote against tougher terrorism laws, and you can't vote for stricter
journalism laws, so kill two birds with one stone.

I wonder if this is just the beginning of many countries to follow a similar
policy.

------
flaxin
i live in Ethiopia, and am SURPRISED _we 're_ not #1

it's not just the Internet it's EVERYTHING - power, water, phone -
_EVERYTHING_ is state _controlled_ \--- even there's _news_ coming out of
North Korea from time to time but NEVER from Ethiopia, and _they 're_ getting
REALLY-REALLY good at it!

and another thing [kinda off topic], it's real easy to get access to _stuff_ ,
even the BANK i work at communicates via http NOT https

now if you'll excuse me, i have to hide in a bunker somewhere [ _joke_ aside,
_IF_ am caught am DONE]

------
pearjuice
Missing from the list: Israel. But what a surprise in Zionist controlled
media.

~~~
all-hail-lisp
You were hellbanned for this post.

~~~
hellbanner
Are you suggesting "Zionists" control the EFF blog AND HackerNews accounts?

